# Home Brew Cider



## dizzy02 (3/8/11)

Hi all,

Firstly I'm new to this home brewing concept and this forum stuff for that matter, so not sure if I'm writing in the right spot or not, but here goes anyway. Hopefully some1 can help this newbie out.

I'm 6 days into a brigalow Cider kit fermintation, I followed the method on the can exactly and I was just wonderin wat 2 expect from it. It's currently at a sg of 1009. secondly i was wonderin if there are any tips/tricks or recipes out there for this type of kit or any others cider kits that anyone would be willing to share.

Thanks


----------



## Tanga (3/8/11)

You could use the equivalent amount of cordial to prime, instead of sugar. I liked apple and blackcurrant.


----------

